# 10 gallon split tank, two bettas and..



## DionDimucci (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a regular 10 gallon with a hood, a decent filter and a 2-15 gal heater.I split it down the middle with an aquarium divider (that provides great water flow) and put a betta in each side.

I want to add the following to each side of the tank:
1 otto cat
1-2 african dwarf frog
1 mystery snail

edit- so in total thats 2 otto's, 2-4 ADF, 2 bettas and 2 snails.

Is that overstocked? Can i pull this off? Can ghost shrimp be included in here somewhere?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You could try the frogs, but some bettas rip their limbs off. That tank us too small for ottos and ottos need to be in groups of 3 plus. Ghost shrimp and mystery snails are perfectly fine.


----------



## DionDimucci (Jan 24, 2011)

But i've read in a few sites that otto's do decently on their own, this is not true?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

If ottos aren't in groups they will die fast, they are very sensitive fish.


----------

